# Ambulance right-of-way in South Amer



## AVPU (Jun 2, 2010)

hi all, was just in Ecuador, and I noticed in Quito no one pulls over for an ambulance to go by. Lights flashing and all, they had to wait in traffic with everyone else. Yikes! I've heard the same is true in Chile. Thoughts? Anyone have more info?


----------



## WTEngel (Jun 3, 2010)

*This is the rule rather than the exception...*

I think people yielding to emergency traffic is the exception, rather than the rule in most of the world. I am currently in Riyadh, and I know throughout most of the middle east, traffic is generally so bad that even if people wanted to yield, there is nowhere for them to yield too.


----------



## Mex EMT-I (Jun 3, 2010)

Thats also true for Mexico City.

People sometimes dont have somewhere to yeild.
And sometimes they just don´t care.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jun 3, 2010)

I think the American concept of road shoulders is not something that exists everywhere in the world.


----------

